# Shimano SPD Cleat SM-SH55 vs SH56



## bumps27 (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a pair of Shimano M434 and M545 pedals and have been using the SH55 multi directional cleat for years. It's time to replace my worn out cleats and I see that Shimano has replaced the SH55 cleat with the SH56 cleat.

How does the SH56 work compared to the SH55? Especially with older generation pedals.

Thanks


----------



## GTV8 (May 5, 2006)

bumps27 said:


> I have a pair of Shimano M434 and M545 pedals and have been using the SH55 multi directional cleat for years. It's time to replace my worn out cleats and I see that Shimano has replaced the SH55 cleat with the SH56 cleat.
> 
> How does the SH56 work compared to the SH55? Especially with older generation pedals.
> 
> Thanks


According to Shimano website, the SH55 cleat does not work with the newer M520/540/959 pedals. The SH56 works with all Shimano SPD pedals except for the M858 pedal. So it looks like the SH56 works with the newer and older generation pedals. The site does not mention any performance differences so I image the change was for compatability issues.


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

I just made the switch. I was using the SH55 cleats on my M545 for about a year, they seemed to work fine. The 55's are getting difficult to find now so I tried the SH56. The SH56 have more of a rounded front compared to the 55's pointed front. The result is smoother click-ins and outs, go for the 56's!


----------

